# Drill Bits



## 54curly (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone out there have a good source for drill bits that stay sharp for scroll sawing? I have been using dremels small drill bits but they just don't seem to stay sharp very long.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

How small a bit do you need?
Dremel runs at 20K+ rpm. Your bits will burn in a heart beat.

For off the shelf bits I buy Hitachi black diamond. I've had no problem finding them at the box stores. I have even found some sub 1/16" bits when needed.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

I have seen sets of carbide mini bits that are used in electronics and jewelry making. Ebay sellers have them. Ones I had were used in Silicon Valley on circuit boards…........Wes


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mikes Workshop has them here:
http://www.mikesworkshop.com/newprod.htm
Don R


----------

